# Help identify this weed



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am located in western mass. (corner of mass,ny,and vt.) I found this weed in my rye fields that I was combining. When I was cleaning the rye seed i noticed a lit of this in it. It's about 24 inches tall, has a crown like head that is opened enough to look inside. Inside I found about 10-15 black seeds that were grown together like a blackberry. If you bite into one of them, they are soft and white in the middle. I will post a picture in my profile, since I am having issues posting from my phone. Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayboy1 said:


> I am located in western mass. (corner of mass,ny,and vt.) I found this weed in my rye fields that I was combining. When I was cleaning the rye seed i noticed a lit of this in it. It's about 24 inches tall, has a crown like head that is opened enough to look inside. Inside I found about 10-15 black seeds that were grown together like a blackberry. If you bite into one of them, they are soft and white in the middle. I will post a picture in my profile, since I am having issues posting from my phone. Thanks


We have had a recent software change on this site and have had alot issues with it ...for one, whenever any post title ends in a number and you try to open that post or picture it will grab a unrelated post instead. I went to your profile gallery and noticed almost all of the pics would grab a unrelated post when trying to enlarge them by opening them. If you can edit the titles to end in letters instead of numbers it may help. Sorry about this...the website operator is aware of this glitch. You might need to post the pic of the weed on your website and then we could view it and respond here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Those remind me of 4 o'clocks, but I have not seen them since I was kid, my mom grew them in a flower garden...at least they are the same family...same little black seeds


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayboy1, do you have any pics of the plant itself (leaves)?

Regards, Mike


----------

